# G0824 Gunsmith Lathe Headstock Oil



## W E Bailey (Apr 22, 2018)

WEBailey - April 22, 2018
Just purchased a new gunsmith lathe, and was filling the reservoirs with oil, the Headstock requires according to the manual  4.2 quarts of ISO32.  I was only able to put 2.8 quarts of ISO32 when the glass level showed full.  Is this normal ?  Will it require more after it is first turned on?  Or, do I have a problem in the reservoir?  I'm a newbie and would like some guidance from a seasoned member of this forums!!!


----------



## benmychree (Apr 22, 2018)

W E Bailey said:


> WEBailey - April 22, 2018
> Just purchased a new gunsmith lathe, and was filling the reservoirs with oil, the Headstock requires according to the manual  4.2 quarts of ISO32.  I was only able to put 2.8 quarts of ISO32 when the glass level showed full.  Is this normal ?  Will it require more after it is first turned on?  Or, do I have a problem in the reservoir?  I'm a newbie and would like some guidance from a seasoned member of this forums!!!


Why not try it (run it) and find out?  Generally, most machine tools with level glasses like the have their oil level about mid way up the glass.


----------



## W E Bailey (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks, that's where the level is now, just though it was odd to have that much difference in the amount from the manual to the actual.  going to turn it on and watch the sight glass.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 22, 2018)

W E Bailey said:


> Thanks, that's where the level is now, just though it was odd to have that much difference in the amount from the manual to the actual.  going to turn it on and watch the sight glass.


Perhaps someone just did the wrong math when the manual was translated.


----------



## W E Bailey (Apr 24, 2018)

After taking to Grizzly Technical support yesterday, I found out that the manual has a misprint.  The Headstock reservoir should say 3.5 quarts of ISO 32 oil, NOT 4.2 quarts.


----------

